
DoNotPay uses legal loopholes to get cheaper flights checking prices 17K per day - lmcnish14
http://www.businessinsider.com/donotpay-cheap-flights-2018-3
======
erric
It’s interesting that their website doesn’t have info on the Equifax breach
anymore.

------
smn1234
how does this work, exactly ?

